# Youth bow.



## Goose69 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm looking for a girls youth bow. If any one could help. Thank you. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

If this is a starter for someone that doesn't know anything then I would suggest a recurve. I would also suggest taking that someone to a shop to try them all out for weight and grip before buying.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Check out the Mathews Genesis. Its designed just for kids.


----------



## Goose69 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you. Yes it is for a starter she has been shooting a recurve and I want to switch to a compound. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

Goose69 said:


> Thank you. Yes it is for a starter she has been shooting a recurve and I want to switch to a compound.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I would suggest a fitted compound if she has already been trained. A fitted compound means the same as if you were buying one for yourself. A bow that is not fitted will not gain her anything meaningful and you will just end up buying her a third bow.
I personally do not like the Mathews nor does any other instructor that I have worked with. The Mathews is for nothing other than flinging arrows to see them fly. An awful invention to say the least.


----------



## Goose69 (Dec 21, 2012)

I agree. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Northwood lures said:


> I would suggest a fitted compound if she has already been trained. A fitted compound means the same as if you were buying one for yourself. A bow that is not fitted will not gain her anything meaningful and you will just end up buying her a third bow.
> I personally do not like the Mathews nor does any other instructor that I have worked with. The Mathews is for nothing other than flinging arrows to see them fly. An awful invention to say the least.


"An awful invention"? More kids have been introduced to archery through the archery in the schools program and the Genisus bow than any other youth bow on the market. Its a far cry from a awful invention!


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> "An awful invention"? More kids have been introduced to archery through the archery in the schools program and the Genisus bow than any other youth bow on the market. Its a far cry from a awful invention!


I am speaking strictly from an educators point of view. The recurve/Longbow is a far better tool for introduction and the Mathews offers nothing that these bows cannot. If you want to fling arrows that's fine but if you want to learn, the Mathews is an awful tool for the job.
Same as handing a rubber mallet to a roofer instead of a 16oz. claw hammer.

I am not the only one who acknowledges this fact as an educator. 

The author said that she was already finished with a stick bow and was ready for a compound. The Mathews is not a real compound and therefore does not meet the criteria as a compound for which he was asking advise as to which model. The Mathews is a toy that can be used for introduction.... it is not what he is looking for IMO.

The Fred Bear Brave would be a better choice by comparison for ages 8-10 and The PSE chaos would be a better choice from ages 12-15. There are plenty of bows that would be much better as they could be fit to the shooter but the catch was that no age or physical description were given so it's really hard to tell what bow would be best, although any bow that is fit is better than a Mathews which cannot be fit via the design of one fits all. The Mathews has no wall for starters and no let off at all. It is not a compound and is much closer to a traditional bow... which the author said she is already finished with.

The advantage of being a past shop owner is that I have seen it all but have nothing to sell anymore. That's why I wouldn't suggest the Mathews to this individual. I have nothing to sell.

Mathews has given great deals to schools who's athletic departments have no training or experience and to archery clubs that don't want to monkey around with doing anything more than introduction at their clubs/shows. I stand beside my opinion that the Mathews is a trad bow for people who are scared of trad bows and that's all. Terrible pieces of junk not worth the material that they are made of. 

Almost forgot to add... Mathews pays to put these bows in the schools... That's the reason Mathews has taken the lead on this. Also... their extreme crap bow doesn't need a selection of arrows for a range of archers because it has no ability to achieve weight gain and has no other mechanical advantage which would vary torque in order to effect spine of the arrow.... which means the school only needs one arrow for 20 bows. cheap cheap cheap!
As I said, this is the last option anyone would ever want to take other than handing someone a toy that will throw an arrow away from the shooter. 
Might as well give her a water pistol and call it a day if that's the way you want to address it


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

I too am not a fan mathews but am not an educator so I would recommend something out of mathews like the mission riot... 15-70lb draw and 19-30 draw length.. Mission as well as others make some good bows with a lot of range but the riot is the one I am after for my kids..

SO what if they just wanna fling arrows? and who cares who made the bow they are fling them from.. the kids are outside enjoying the outdoors and doing something that could possiblely lead them to the woods...My boys have been flinging arrows from an old recurve and plastic compound for a few years now.. Since its been nice I've been bugged almost daily to shoot...Which is great for me because it makes me shoot.... But the flinging arrows is turning into them wanting to actually hit something consistently..So i am OK with them just wanting to fling arrows if it leads to them wanting to be archers...


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

When my kids were ready to graduate into a bow that they could grow with and eventually hunt with - they all started with the Browning Micro-midas. The features that I like are adjustable draw lenghts and weights in ranges that they can shoot comfortably to develop proper form, and also take kids up to what they will need to be abe to hunt and kill deer with. 
<----<<<


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Northwood, I see you point. The Mathews is still a great tool to introduce kids to the sport. The OP didn't say anything about their child already learning the basics with a recurve... I was under the impression that they were totally new to archery.


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

sbooy42 said:


> I too am not a fan mathews but am not an educator so I would recommend something out of mathews like the mission riot... 15-70lb draw and 19-30 draw length.. Mission as well as others make some good bows with a lot of range but the riot is the one I am after for my kids..
> 
> SO what if they just wanna fling arrows? and who cares who made the bow they are fling them from.. the kids are outside enjoying the outdoors and doing something that could possiblely lead them to the woods...My boys have been flinging arrows from an old recurve and plastic compound for a few years now.. Since its been nice I've been bugged almost daily to shoot...Which is great for me because it makes me shoot.... *But the flinging arrows is turning into them wanting to actually hit something consistently*..So i am OK with them just wanting to fling arrows if it leads to them wanting to be archers...


I couldn't agree more but when they want to hit something then why not already have what they need to do it with?. This is my point and not that shooting should become a chore of having to hit anything. The difference is that when speaking of a compound, the bow should be fitted and should have the attributes of a compound. If you don't want the attributes then stick with a real bow such as a recurve/longbow so that you are capable of the same learning curve and success.

I rarely shoot my compound because I find it to be boring and overly complicated. Not fun to me. I have seen the same reaction in children and the common theme is that when they get a compound, they tend to lose the enjoyment because everything is so regimented in order to be successful. Give them the wrong bow (not fitted) and it gets worse.

Garage sales and eBay are full of youth bows that look like new due to this fact. Get them a real bow whatever the type and it will pay dividends.


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

Joe Archer said:


> When my kids were ready to graduate into a bow that they could grow with and eventually hunt with - they all started with the Browning Micro-midas. The features that I like are adjustable draw lenghts and weights in ranges that they can shoot comfortably to develop proper form, and also take kids up to what they will need to be abe to hunt and kill deer with.
> <----<<<


Both my sons shot the same bow. Very good bows and Browning used to upgrade the limbs (for weight) for $50. when they were ready for it. Those were good bows for younger kids, depending on their physical strength. Think my bows were 13 when I got them their Brownings. Had the Bowtech Rascals before that.

Memories


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> Northwood, I see you point. The Mathews is still a great tool to introduce kids to the sport. The OP didn't say anything about their child already learning the basics with a recurve... I was under the impression that they were totally new to archery.


Yeah... He did come back and say that she had already finished learning with the stick and wanted to move on to the compound. His responce got lost under the GD ad ware stuff that gets inserted in the middle of these responses. I missed it twice myself.


----------



## Jon Couch (Jan 10, 2011)

Diamond Infinite edge is the most adjustable bow on the market 13-30" draw length with 5-70lb draw weight adjustment with out adding anything to the bow

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I agree on the micro midas. Very nice bow and browning aka PSE will upgrade when shes ready for like $50.


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

Jon Couch said:


> Diamond Infinite edge is the most adjustable bow on the market 13-30" draw length with 5-70lb draw weight adjustment with out adding anything to the bow
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Saw one at the shop yesterday. Amazing bow!. I really like this one a lot. :coolgleam


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

That is a nice but It can to big and heavy, with kids you have to keep it light. I help coach a JOAD program and we use the genesis bows. They are a great starter bow but that's as far as I would go with it. The only 2 bows I would recommend is the Winchester youth bow and my favorite is the Hoyt Ruckus. Both are very light and easy to draw. They both are very adjustable as well. I bought a Ruckus for my son on his 7th birthday and he has shot the heck out of it. He has also won a lot of tournaments with it. He also just shot a turkey with it at 9 years old. My daughter (12) shoots the craze and I'm not a fan, it is very heavy and she complains about it but she likes every thing else about it and won't change.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Take her to go try some. I got a bow for my daughter and she hated it and never shot it. I had to sell it cheap and buy another.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

I would select a few bows that will fit her criteria like the mission craze, Browning micro and the diamond. Then take her to the shop and see which one she likes best. Ill buy the mission with my money every time, but im a Mathews guy

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

